# Want to speak with a HUMAN?



## spryte (Mar 23, 2005)

Hate voice mail trees?
Find-A-Human


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool!  I like it!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2005)

A very nice page.  Thanks!


----------



## middie (Mar 23, 2005)

well i think that page will be getting ALOT of use lol


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 23, 2005)

You are now qualified for sainthood - at least on this site!




2


----------

